# Need 3 for Venice 7/12



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

Need 3 for Venice 7/12
Some of my crew backed out last minute, and I need to pick up 3 to make 5th or 6th person. We are fishing a charter with http://fishvenice.com/ on 28â€™ Twin Vee, PM me for details. We have a truck leaving out of Pearland area on Friday midday and will likely come back Saturday or spend night in nola. Split cost of Venice marina cabin 1 night and fishing trip/tip.

PM me for more info.


----------

